# Is this a Termite ?



## xterminal01 (Nov 26, 2017)

Found two of these on my front door.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## xterminal01 (Nov 26, 2017)

In Florida we have all kinds of bugs. Are you saying that its a flying Termite?


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

An easy way to tell a termite from an ant is to look at the body - 2 segments = termite, 3 segments is an ant. Hard to tell from your pic.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

xterminal01 said:


> In Florida we have all kinds of bugs. Are you saying that its a flying Termite?


The antennae looks right, but from here that's just a guess


----------



## PestGuy (Jan 15, 2018)

Need a pic of the underside to get a 100% ID.


----------

